
Verbal Tics: As bots grow up, like us, their bugs become their features - Hooke
http://reallifemag.com/verbal-tics/
======
dopamean
I've seen that quote from Levesque before (or heard someone make a similar
point) and I really don't think that a machine ducking questions or straight
up lying disqualifies it from having passed the test. People do that kind of
thing a lot and if the person conducting the test buys it doesn't that mean
something?

